# Bucks are showing up



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Here’s a couple showing up. One picture has multiple bucks in it


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Are you using other minerals besides the mineral block in pic? Looks like the site has been in use for some time? Bucks are in "bachelor" groups till about 1st of September. Nice 10 pointer and has big body!


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Just 50 lb salt block


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice is that the same 10 pointer, or are there two different 10 pointers?


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Muddy said:


> Nice is that the same 10 pointer, or are there two different 10 pointers?


There’s been a group of five nice bucks hanging around lately


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

MagicMarker said:


> There’s been a group of five nice bucks hanging around lately


The bachelor groups are hanging together, keep seeing 7-8 together..we are loaded with deer this year, lots of does and yearlings, and fawns


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Couple showed up at my place


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hope to see him...


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

7X8? He's a nice one!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Starcraft-what county is that?


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Kenlow1 said:


> Starcraft-what county is that?


Looks like a 7x8 to me too.....Hocking county


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Post pics if you tag him-good luck! Trophy for sure. Wonder how old he is?


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope he shows for you too!
Dang nice deer


----------



## Kayak_Andy (Aug 15, 2020)

Knock em down gents!


----------



## buckhunter7 (Apr 1, 2019)

View attachment 375733
View attachment 375733


----------



## buckhunter7 (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

starcraft36 said:


> Hope to see him...
> View attachment 371967
> View attachment 371969
> View attachment 371971
> View attachment 371973


You have any history with him? He doesn’t even look that old. Heck of a buck. Good luck.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

bobk said:


> You have any history with him? He doesn’t even look that old. Heck of a buck. Good luck.


No history just started showing up.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Location to be kept secret for obvious reasons


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Shaun-he needs another 4 years! Ha ha. Hope you get an encounter with him, very neat non-typical.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

It's the thirty pointer.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Kenlow1 said:


> 7X8? He's a nice one!


Yes he is! And he's still a young one! Slender neck, no paunch, long skinny face. Wow! Gotta be some great genetics around there.


----------



## odiewan (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, you guys have some studs on camera. I was feeling pretty good about putting a tag on this little 8-pt Saturday evening.

Sean




  








20200917_172548




__
odiewan


__
Sep 29, 2020




Pre-season scouting









  








20200928_083713




__
odiewan


__
Sep 29, 2020




Opening day 2020


----------

